# PM Sending Problem Resolved



## Shaun (22 Aug 2009)

I recently installed a plugin that has caused problems with the Private Message system.

Users with a post count below 15 were not able to send PM's to other members.

This has now been fixed, and you should be able to PM without any further problems.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

